# DIY: Headlamp, 140ish Lumens, CREE Q2, 3x AA, Multi-mode, <$15



## rmteo (Dec 28, 2009)

I will be outlining the build of a DIY headlamp that does require any special tools (except for a soldering iron). It runs off 3x AA NiMH cells and has 5 modes - Hi > Mid > Lo > Strobe > SOS. Here is a beamshot (at 1M on medium) as well as current draw and runtimes based on 2200mAH cells. Total cost parts, excluding batteries, should be under $15. The next post will describe the parts required for the build - and where to get them.


----------



## rmteo (Dec 28, 2009)

There are 3 major components in this headlamp.

1. 3x AA battery case with switch $1.30 http://search.digikey.com/scripts/DkSearch/dksus.dll?vendor=0&keywords=SBH-331AS-ND






2. A 3.5mm Audio extension cable (1.5M, 59in. long) $1.54 http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.5157







3. A CREE Q2, 5-mode Light Engine (21mm. diameter, 35mm. long) $10.78 http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.19464


----------



## rmteo (Dec 28, 2009)

Reserved for build instructions.

.....coming soon.


----------



## mdiabolo (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi,

I just have one question. What will be the advantage compared to this lamp:
sku.20763

Thanks


----------



## rmteo (Jan 4, 2010)

mdiabolo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just have one question. What will be the advantage compared to this lamp:
> sku.20763
> ...



It is very similar in spec to 20763. This one has a separate power (battery) pack instead of having the batteries on the head. 20673 weighs 4.66oz. while this one is only about 0.7oz. Also, a separate power pack means that you can use different size batteries (it uses AA compared to AAA in the 20763) - I have done a version that uses a 3.7V, 15000mAH LiPO battery for super long run times.


----------



## NYCaver (Jan 6, 2010)

You have $1.37 to come up with a mounting system. Preferably with a tilting mechanism.


----------



## Offroad'Bent (Jan 7, 2010)

I'd really like to see this light with a more efficient emitter still, a Cree R2 or XPG R5 (I think that's the latest hotshot) to crank the lumens over 200 with the same power draw and heat. That would put it in a league above the Apex, Fenix etc. Given the modular nature, it should be possible, no?

How about this one as a donor- 230 lumens, 5 modes:

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.16844


----------



## gallonoffuel (Jan 7, 2010)

The OP has been temporarily restrained, although I too am interested in how this works out.


----------



## Appleonius (Apr 4, 2010)

bump. this was a tease!


----------



## vaska (Apr 4, 2010)

Similiar thread at a Russian forum  One can understand a lot from the photos even without knowing Russian.


----------



## FroggyTaco (Apr 4, 2010)

gallonoffuel said:


> The OP has been temporarily restrained.



As in by LE authorities?


----------



## hank (Jan 11, 2012)

Any progress? An old friend who's a farmer emailed in disgust that his "100 lumen 3xAA" headlamp often fails at night while he's out chasing varmints out of his crop. It's partly his fast NiMH charger killing the batteries--but as he needs new batteries and charger, he ought to get a new headlamp.

I've been looking for something for him (he's got slow web access). Something like this --- battery pack -- seems likely.


----------



## robostudent5000 (Jan 11, 2012)

hank said:


> Any progress? An old friend who's a farmer emailed in disgust that his "100 lumen 3xAA" headlamp often fails at night while he's out chasing varmints out of his crop. It's partly his fast NiMH charger killing the batteries--but as he needs new batteries and charger, he ought to get a new headlamp.
> 
> I've been looking for something for him (he's got slow web access). Something like this --- battery pack -- seems likely.



i'm not sure if you'll get a response considering the age of the thread. 

you can buy ready made headlamps for less than the cost of this build. i have a sku 8238 from Manafont; a lot of headlamps sold by budget Chinese retailers are horrible, but that one is actually decent. it uses 3AA, an XRE (not sure if it really is a Q5, but it's bright), and flood to throw optic that works well. plus it has a good tilter, which is often one of the weakest points on a cheap headlamp. the battery cable is a little bit short, but i haven't found any other obvious flaws with it so far. i've used it as a backyard work light the last couple months and it has served me well. it's not waterproof and doesn't approach the overall quality of a Princeton Tec or a Petzl, but it cost me just under $12 so i'm pretty happy with it so far.


----------

